# Intel 10GB Nic



## zader (Sep 5, 2020)

I have this wierd issue where the host magically looses its IP on port 0 of a dual port 10gb nic ..

Just wondering if anyone else has had this issue.

some wierd notes..

the ip resets to 0.0.0.0
yet all of the jails its bound to ix0 can still communicate
as expected you can not ssh to the ip on ix0 (ix1 works and has never reset to 0.0.0.0)
there doesnt appear to be anything loged in /var/log (or other logs based on a time search of when the nic changed to 0.0.0.0)
restarting the network does not work as the system it self sees all of the vnets as up and working so the init process does not appear to work.

only a reboot seems to cure it then its good for some random amount of time, usually between 3 and 30 days.


----------

